# DTC HELP PLEASE!!!



## mk3 is the way to be (May 14, 2007)

hey guys, i have a couple codes P0113 (IAT) and P0131, Which is a front Oxygen Sensor but im not sure which side? 
can anyone confirm these two codes please? i got my results off of google because i had no descriptions to go off of from the codes, all i have is the code #'s.
thanks guys


----------



## mk3 is the way to be (May 14, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (mk3 is the way to be)*

I can look them up tonight if no one else answers before then. I daily my rado, so my A6 Bentley is sitting on the tv stand back home!


----------



## mk3 is the way to be (May 14, 2007)

awesome, thanks alot man


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DTC HELP PLEASE!!! (mk3 is the way to be)*

P0113 is Intake Air Temp. Circ High Input
P0131 O2 Sensor Circ., Bank 1 Sensor1 Low Voltage
Of course, I do not know which side is bank 1. The wiring diagrams might show which is which, but unfortunately, I brought work home with me and I can't research it more at the moment. Hopefully someone else can chine in and say which one it is. If I had to guess, it would be the drivers side. I would just unplug it and run a scan again, if you picked the wrong one, you will get both O2 sensors throw codes.


----------



## budgetko4a4 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: DTC HELP PLEASE!!! (Snowhere)*

passenger side


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: DTC HELP PLEASE!!! (mk3 is the way to be)*

Too late I know, but for future reference...
http://DTCSearch.PlanetVAG.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

